# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σπόροι γαιδουράγκαθου.

## λακης κου

καλησπερα αυτες τις μερες μαζεψα γαιδουραγκαθα και καθαρισα τους σπορους.γυρω στα 2 κιλα.πως μπορω να το δωσω στα καναρινια?στην μορφη που ειναι μπορουν να το σπασουν?

----------


## jk21

Δυσκολο αν ειναι ωριμοι ,αλλα αν παρεις ενα μεταλλικο γουδι  ή μια βαριοπουλα (καθαρη ) σε ενα κλειστο δοχειο και τα σπασεις ,μετα ειτε σκετα ειτε στην αυγοτροφη ,θα σου τα φανε .Ετσι σπασμενα μπορεις να κανεις με αυτα εκχυλισμα σε γλυκερινη καταλληλη για εσωτερικη χρηση  *Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*

----------


## λακης κου

αν τα βρασω παλι τιποτα δεν θα γινει?μαλλον με την βαριοπουλα με βλεπω.

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε και ετσι ,αλλα θελει αρκετη ωρα .οχι 5-10 λεπτα

----------


## λακης κου

σημερα το βραδυ σε βρασμενο νερο προσθεσα μισο κιλο σπορο γαιδουραγκαθου και το αφσα για 20 λεπτα.στη συνεχεια του σουρωσα...οι σποροι εγιναν πολυ μαλακοι και σπανε ευκολα.μπορω να τους δωσω αυριο το πρωι ή θα εχουν χαλασει απο την υγρασια.επισης κρατησα και το νερο τους..

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλο ειναι να τους βαλεις στο ψυγειο μεχρι αυριο.

----------


## jk21

θα τους στραγγισεις παρα πολυ καλα !!!! θα διατηρηθουν στο ψυγειο και καλα ειναι αν οχι αυριο ,εστω μεθαυριο να δοθουν .Ειναι κρισιμο για κινδυνο αναπτυξης βακτηριων ,να φυγει η υγρασια 

το νερο το πετας .η σιλυμαρινη τους δεν ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη και επιπλεον αν δεν τους ειχες πλυνει πρωτα καλα ,μπορει να εχει και μικροβια

----------


## λακης κου

ευχαριστω πολυ.ναι τους στραγγισα καλα

----------


## λακης κου

ξεχασα να ρωτησω.ποσο ποσοτητα σε καθε πουλι?

----------


## jk21

4 γραμμαρια συνολο  σπορων την ημερα ειναι οκ για καναρινι .σχεδον 1 κουταλι του γλυκου .Αν τα τρωνε ,δωσε μονο απο αυτα .Μια χαρα ειναι .Αν οχι ,δωσε μισα απο αυτα και τα υπολοιπα απο το κανονικο μιγμα .Αν εχεις πολλους ,τους βαζεις καταψυξη και βγαζεις καθε μερα ,μονο αυτους που θα δωσεις την ιδια μερα .Πριν τους δωσεις ,να μεινουν καμμια ωρα σε θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος

----------

